# Tip: How To Minimize Conflicts With Avast's 4.8 AV's Resident Shield



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Note: I myself and some other users have noticed that Avast's 4.8 Resident Shield is VERY STRONG and MAY CONFLICT with other Resident Shield programs on your computer. Consider these issues if you are having intermittent problems with Avast opening, going to a dark screen when right-clicking, freezing after an update and so forth. Avast's own support team has also noted missing icons, dark screens shortly after updates or when conflicting when other Resident Shield protection programs.

It seems that Avast has several resident shields that protect the entire OS that may cause slow downs when running in competition with other non-Avast Resident shields. . To decrease memory strain, in addition to turning off the Memory Test at Start Up, I have also examined any other resident shield programs on my system. They were Windows Defender, Spyware Blaster, and Adaware 2008. The most important things are up-to-date AV protection and a strong Firewall, so I uninstalled the three programs above. I have received confirmation from Avast Support that other programs resident shields may cause slowdown or freezing in Avast. Stating that Avast puts all shield protection at first priority, AHEAD of other programs! It causes deliberate slow down of these programs because it wants to be THE ONE. The only one that controls your system. They also mentioned that an out-of date memory card may be an issue, but put other resident shields as the highest potential for program dark screens and slowed down performance. If an out-of-date graphics card was indeed the issue, why would Avast still support OS's as old as Windows 95?

Case in Point, if you are having problems with Avast not starting from time to time, or freezing, or dark screens when right-clicking, consider how it deals with other security resident shields that are already on the system. If you have no problems with Avast, leave other resident shield programs as they are.

Jack


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Spyware Blaster is not a memory resident program.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Davec said:


> Spyware Blaster is not a memory resident program.


Thanks,

Will Reinstall.

Jack


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

No issues here with Avast, but I no longer run Windows Defender and Adaware because I feel there are better alternatives.
I quit running both about 2 months ago when I did a fresh install of windows.
But I was running without conflict at that time.
However, things do change.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Have now also removed Spybot S & D as the last resident shield program that may be interfering with Avast's issues. (It never found anything anyway.) I will now be working with Avast exclusively for Resident Protection along with monthly to by monthly scans from Trend Micro Housecall. System runs like a champ otherwise except for issues above.

Also to report that the removal of the old Dell Dimension Support Diagnostic Utility, which I had not used for a year seems to have helped. Avast should consider these issues and correct them for the next release of its AV program next year.

Jack


----------

